# take the lift



## reka39

Hello!
If I am in front of my friend's door bell and I call him, and he replys saying to take the lift and I go up, would he say "tome o elevador e soba até o segundo piso" or "monte no elevador e dirige-te até o segundo piso"? 
Thanks!


----------



## Joca

The first one: _Tome o elevador e *suba* até o segundo *andar*.

_More probably he would just say: *Suba.* Of course you know you have to take the lift (or the stairs) and on which floor he lives. He might also add: _The lift is on your left/right/somewhere..._


----------



## breezeofwater

Reka, if you want PTP (Portuguese from Portugal) here are some additional suggestions:

 Chama o elevador e vai até ao segundo andar.
 Apanha o elevador e sobe ao segundo andar.
 Vai de elevador até ao Segundo andar.

BW


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Joca said:


> The first one: _Tome o elevador e *suba* até o segundo *andar*.
> 
> _More probably he would just say: *Suba.* Of course you know you have to take the lift (or the stairs) and on which floor he lives. He might also add: _The lift is on your left/right/somewhere..._


In Brazil, I guess nobody would *say *_Suba_. This form of imperative is normally limited to the written language here. _Sobe_ would sound much more natural, but I feel _Pode subir_ is the formula used in this situation.


----------



## breezeofwater

Ariel Knightly said:


> In Brazil, I guess nobody would *say *_Suba_. This form of imperative is normally limited to the written language here. _Sobe_ would sound much more natural, but I feel _Pode subir_ is the formula used in this situation.


Ariel, eu já ouvi dizer Suba dito por uma amiga brasileira sim.
Não será utilizado quando se quer ser mais formal (Senhor,) suba por favor?
BW


----------



## Ariel Knightly

breezeofwater said:


> Ariel, eu já ouvi dizer Suba dito por uma amiga brasileira sim.
> Não será utilizado quando se quer ser mais formal (Senhor,) suba por favor?
> BW


She's probably from the northeast. For socioeconomic reasons, the northeastern dialects are often stigmatized in the southeast. And even though _suba_ is not a stigmatized form, it would still sound unnatural in oral speech - in the southeast, of course.


----------



## breezeofwater

Ariel Knightly said:


> She's probably from the northeast. For socioeconomic reasons, the northeastern dialects are often stigmatized in the southeast. And even though _suba_ is not a stigmatized form, it would still sound unnatural in oral speech - in the southeast, of course.


Entendi. Variedade linguística! Ainda bem que vocês estão aí para explicar!! 
BW


----------



## anaczz

Eu diria "Suba, por favor" a uma pessoa com quem eu não tenha muita intimidade e sou do Sudeste...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

breezeofwater said:


> Entendi. Variedade linguística! Ainda bem que vocês estão aí para explicar!!
> BW


Acho que vale a pena explicar melhor o que acontece com o imperativo no Brasil. *Teoricamente*, as formas do imperativo de _subir _seriam as seguintes:

AFIRMATIVO

Tu: sobe
Você: suba

NEGATIVO

Tu: não subas
Você: não suba

Mas isso tudo é pura ficção; a realidade é bem diferente. No dialeto dos falantes cultos do sudeste, o pronome _tu _não é mais usado; usa-se apenas _você_ (em situações informais) e _o senhor_(em situações formais). Mas o interessante é que a forma de imperativo usada na fala é justamente aquela de _tu_. De modo que, embora aqui ninguém diga _tu sobes_, todo mundo usa o imperativo _sobe!_. Na fala, não existe uma forma especial de imperativo negativo, e a utilizada é aquela do imperativo afirmativo: _sobe_. Ou seja, a realidade da fala é a seguinte:

AFIRMATIVO

Você: sobe

NEGATIVO

Você: não sobe

Agora,  eu tenho a impressão de que, na língua escrita formal do sudeste e na  fala dos dialetos do nordeste, o padrão são as formas "teóricas" do  imperativo de você: _suba _e _não suba_. 

Então, se a sua amiga disse _Senhor, suba por favor_,  ou ela é nordestina ou estava falando de uma maneira que soou como  escrita oralizada, o que acontece quando se está tentando manter um  nível alto de formalidade.



			
				anaczz said:
			
		

> Eu diria "Suba, por favor" a uma pessoa com quem eu não tenha muita intimidade e sou do Sudeste...


Você não estaria falando de maneira natural. Além do mais, existe uma certa distância entre o que a gente acha que falaria e o que a gente de fato falaria.


----------



## Tagarela

Outra opção: _Pegue/Pega o elevador até o segundo andar. _


----------



## breezeofwater

Ariel Knightly said:


> Então, se a sua amiga disse _Senhor, suba por favor_, ou ela é nordestina ou estava falando de uma maneira que soou como escrita oralizada, o que acontece quando se está tentando manter um nível alto de formalidade.
> 
> Você não estaria falando de maneira natural. Além do mais, existe uma certa distância entre o que a gente acha que falaria e o que a gente de fato falaria.


Eu não sou brasileira ma sempre entendi o você/senhor como acaba de descrever a Ana.
Quer dizer que no teu caso dirias consecutivamente Sobe mesmo tratando-se de uma pessoa completamente desconhecida ou até de uma pessoa bem mais idosa ou ainda uma figura política?
Seria interessante saber se outros brasileiros do sudeste estão de acordo. ^_^
BW


----------



## breezeofwater

Reka, se quiseres PTP não há controvérsia: 

 Sobe (dando del tu) quando se tem confiança com a pessoa
 Suba (dando del lei) quando não se tem intimidade ou quando se trata de uma pessoa mais velha, como em italiano creio. 

BW


----------



## breezeofwater

Ariel Knightly said:


> No dialeto dos falantes cultos do sudeste, o pronome _tu _não é mais usado; usa-se apenas _você_ (em situações informais) e _o senhor_(em situações formais).


O que quiseste dizer com dialeto? 
Língua oral, espontâneamente falada simplesmente ou háa mesmo dialetos, variantes locais ou regionais sui generis que se distinguem bastante pelas especificidades a nível da pronúncia (fonética), do vocabulário (léxico), etc?
BW


----------



## Joca

Ariel Knightly said:


> In Brazil, I guess nobody would *say *_Suba_. This form of imperative is normally limited to the written language here. _Sobe_ would sound much more natural, but I feel _Pode subir_ is the formula used in this situation.



Ariel K

Você está certo. "Sobe" é a forma mais usada - na maior parte do Brasil. Não sei por que escolhi "suba".... _Mea culpa._


----------



## Alentugano

breezeofwater said:


> Eu não sou brasileira ma sempre entendi o você/senhor como acaba de descrever a Ana.
> Quer dizer que no teu caso dirias consecutivamente Sobe mesmo tratando-se de uma pessoa completamente desconhecida ou até de uma pessoa bem mais idosa ou ainda uma figura política?
> Seria interessante saber se outros brasileiros do sudeste estão de acordo. ^_^
> BW



Breeze, temos de levar em conta que há uma grande mistura entre as formas de segunda e terceira pessoa (tu e você) no Brasil, logo creio que é possível usar o _sobe_ sem que isso signifique falta de respeito, mesmo em situações mais formais. Penso que estes exemplos serão corretos: _Sobe você/o senhor/a senhora. _Se não for assim, os nativos que me corrijam...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

breezeofwater said:


> Eu não sou brasileira ma sempre entendi o você/senhor como acaba de descrever a Ana.
> Quer dizer que no teu caso dirias consecutivamente Sobe mesmo tratando-se de uma pessoa completamente desconhecida ou até de uma pessoa bem mais idosa ou ainda uma figura política?
> Seria interessante saber se outros brasileiros do sudeste estão de acordo. ^_^
> BW


Sim, eu diria _Sobe _em qualquer situação. Nunca diria _Suba_ e acharia o uso bizarro se ouvisse alguém falando assim. A questão é que, como já expliquei, na língua escrita, _suba _é o padrão. De modo que algumas pessoas, ao tentar manter um nível muito alto de formalidade, podem por vezes falar de uma maneira que soe exageradamente artificial. Eu, e acredito que a maioria das pessoas, mesmo em situações muito formais, optaria por evitar tanto _sobe _quanto _suba_. Evitaria o primeiro pela informalidade e o segundo pela artificialidade. Além disso, o imperativo normalmente não cai bem em situações formais. Eu preferiria alternativas como _O senhor pode subir por aqui, por favor_.



> O que quiseste dizer com dialeto?
> Língua oral, espontâneamente falada simplesmente ou háa mesmo dialetos,  variantes locais ou regionais sui generis que se distinguem bastante  pelas especificidades a nível da pronúncia (fonética), do vocabulário  (léxico), etc?


 A variação lingüística acontece em dois níveis: temos a variação dialetal e a variação de registro. A de registro envolve fatores como nível de formalidade, meio pelo qual acontece a comunicação, hierarquia entre os falantes etc. A variação dialetal acontece entre regiões, faixas etárias, sexos, grupos sociais, ... e até de indivíduo para indivíduo, chegando ao idioleto, a subdivisão dialetal máxima. Quando alguém diz _dialeto do nordeste_, está falando da forma como a língua é utilizada nessa região. Quando alguém fala do _dialeto dos gays_, está falando da língua como é utilizada por esse grupo. Quando alguém fala do_ idioleto do breezeofwater_, está falando da forma como a língua é utilizada por essa pessoa. Por mais próximos que sejam os indivíduos, existem sempre diferenças dialetais entre eles. É claro que a diferença dialetal entre o português de Portugal e o português do Brasil é muito maior do que aquela entre a do sudeste e do nordeste. Da mesma forma, a diferença dialetal entre as cidades do Rio e de São Paulo é muito maior do que aquela entre o Leblon e Copacabana. Mas ainda assim, há sempre alguma diferença, que pode envolver padrões intonacionais, especificidades lexicais, sintáticas etc.


----------



## anaczz

Ariel Knightly said:


> Sim, eu diria _Sobe _em qualquer situação. Nunca diria _Suba_


Como você mesmo disse:





> Além do mais, existe uma certa distância entre o que a gente acha que falaria e o que a gente de fato falaria.



Ou talvez seja uma questão dialetal ou mesmo geracional. Eu digo "suba", "passe", "entre" quando falo com pessoas estranhas ou, especialmente as mais velhas e acharia uma falta de respeito dizer "Sobe (aí, coroa)". Concordo que uma forma de contornar seja "Pode subir, por favor", "pode entrar", etc.
Agora lembrei-me das minhas tias que até há bem pouco tempo atrás diziam: "Não bula nisso!", "Calcule!", "Venha, entre", "Prove este doce".


----------



## Ariel Knightly

anaczz said:


> Ou talvez seja uma questão dialetal ou mesmo geracional. Eu digo "suba", "passe", "entre" quando falo com pessoas estranhas ou, especialmente as mais velhas e *(1)* acharia uma falta de respeito dizer "Sobe (aí, coroa)". Concordo que uma forma de contornar seja "Pode subir, por favor", "pode entrar", etc.
> Agora lembrei-me das *(2)* minhas tias que até há bem pouco tempo atrás diziam: "Não bula nisso!", "Calcule!", "Venha, entre", "Prove este doce".



(1) O "desrespeito" seria conseqüência do imperativo em si, e não da forma do imperativo. A parte _aí, coroa_ também contribuiria para o desrespeito.
(2) A variação dialetal também acontece de geração para geração. Suas tias usam (ou usavam, não sei) um dialeto que não é mais padrão nos dias de hoje - pelo menos não na língua falada. Você mesmo, se for verdade que usa _suba _como diz que faz, também lança mão de formas que não são mais padrões na língua falada. Não sei onde exatamente você mora e nem a sua origem social; talvez isso explique o uso idiossincrático que você e as suas tias fazem do imperativo.

Quanto à questão da intuição, continuo afirmando que existe muitas vezes uma grande diferença entre o que acreditamos falar e o que de fato falamos. Por essa razão, além da minha intuição, fiz questão de consultar estudos de freqüência de uso das formas do imperativo no Brasil antes de escrever o que escrevi acima.


----------



## Audie

Só pra confirmar o que disseram anaczz e Ariel, na região metropolitana  do Recife, ao menos (mas eu ouso dizer que esse uso deve se estender de  Alagoas até o Rio Grande do Norte, pelo menos - seria bom algum natural  desses lugares confirmasse), usa-se '_suba_' para um tratamento mais cerimonioso ou para quase o inverso disso: uma ordem para um subordinado. 


anaczz said:


> Ou  talvez seja uma questão dialetal ou mesmo geracional. Eu digo "suba",  "passe", "entre" quando falo com pessoas estranhas ou, especialmente as  mais velhas e acharia uma falta de respeito dizer "Sobe (aí, coroa)".  Concordo que uma forma de contornar seja "Pode subir, por favor", "pode  entrar", etc.
> Agora lembrei-me das minhas tias que até há bem pouco tempo atrás  diziam: "Não bula nisso!", "Calcule!", "Venha, entre", "Prove este  doce".


Parece que você fala como uma pernambucana!  Mas aqui o  uso de '_suba_' não está restrito a  nenhuma faixa etária. Todas as pessoas bem educadas que conheço diriam a  alguém com quem não têm intimidade: '_Suba, por favor_' ou '_(O senhor) Queira subir, por favor_' ou, como Ariel disse, '_Pode subir, por favor_'. Já com familiares (exceto avós ou tios mais velhos) e amigos: '_Sobe, Clarinha!' _, '_Sobe aí, gente_!'. Mas '_suba_' também manifesta extrema intimidade. A mais comum é a da mãe (ou do pai) com as suas _pestinhas_: '_Marcos Eduardo, suba agora!! É a última vez que falo, ouviu?_'. (Nessas horas, a mãe faz questão de pronunciar todo o nome duplo, se a criança o tem, e o '_viu_?' volta a sua forma original '_ouviu_?',  dada a gravidade da ocasião. ). O exemplo das suas tias é  naturalíssimo aos meus ouvidos.





Ariel Knightly said:


> (1) O  "desrespeito" seria conseqüência do  imperativo em si, e não da forma do imperativo. A parte _aí, coroa_ também contribuiria para o desrespeito.


Eu acho que aqui eu discordo de você. Claro que um '_por favor_'  junto com o imperativo, como escrevi acima, é o mais acertado. Mas é  bastante comum por aqui se empregar o imperativo sem esta fórmula  suavizante. Eu mesma uso às vezes. Não só o tom com que se se dirige à  pessoa, mas o próprio contexto fará com que essa pessoa entenda  tratar-se de um modo mais formal e não de uma simples ordem, como se faz  com crianças.





Ariel Knightly said:


> Não sei onde exatamente  você mora e nem a  sua origem social; talvez isso explique o uso idiossincrático que você e  as suas tias fazem do imperativo.


Vai ver que essas tias são  minhas conterrâneas...


Alentugano said:


> Breeze, temos de levar em conta que há uma  grande mistura entre as formas de segunda e terceira pessoa (tu e você)  no Brasil, Até aqui, OK! logo creio que é possível usar o _sobe_ sem que isso signifique falta de respeito, mesmo em situações mais formais. Penso que estes exemplos serão corretos: _Sobe você/o senhor/a senhora. _Se não for assim, os nativos que me corrijam...


Corrigirei, então. No que toca ao meu pedaço (nordestino), não é assim que a banda toca..


----------



## breezeofwater

Pois é Alentugano, é exactamente por isso que eu tento entender porque às vezes faço umas traduçõezinhas simples para PTB e é sempre nesses casos que a porca torce o rabo!! 

Acabei de perguntar a uma amiga de Curitiba que afirmou que no caso de não conhecer bem a pessoa diria Suba.
Creio que para quem está a aprender o parecer da Ana possa ser uma regra (cheia de exepções, hehe), tendo en conta que não devemos ficar chocados com as variações regionais ou de escolha propria contrárias, ou seja:
Formal: Suba
Informal: Sobe

Aru adorei o exemplo dos pestinhas. Parece ser uma tendência para impor respeito. Um amigo francês ja me disse que para fazer sentir aos filhos (de 5 e 8 anos) que estava descontente os tratava de _Senhorita (Mademoiselle) e Senhor (Monsieur)..._

BW


----------



## uchi.m

breezeofwater said:


> Pois é Alentugano, é exactamente por isso que eu tento entender porque às vezes faço umas traduçõezinhas simples para PTB e é sempre nesses casos que a porca torce o rabo!!
> 
> Acabei de perguntar a uma amiga de Curitiba que afirmou que no caso de não conhecer bem a pessoa diria Suba.
> Creio que para quem está a aprender o parecer da Ana possa ser uma regra (cheia de exepções, hehe), tendo en conta que não devemos ficar chocados com as variações regionais ou de escolha propria contrárias, ou seja:
> Formal:Suba
> Informal:Sobe
> 
> Aru adorei o exemplo dos pestinhas. Parece ser uma tendência para impor respeito. Um amigo francês ja me disse que para fazer sentir aos filhos (de 5 e 8 anos) que estava descontente os tratava de _Senhorita (Mademoiselle) e Senhor (Monsieur)..._
> 
> BW


Em Curitiba, é lugar-comum dizer *suba*.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Acho isso tudo que vocês estão dizendo muito interessante. A alternância entre o imperativo verdadeiro (_sobe_) e o imperativo supletivo (_suba_)  é certamente um marcador geográfico. Nas regiões sudeste e  centro-oeste, onde o imperativo supletivo praticamente inexiste na  língua falada espontânea, não parece haver uma relação entre a  alternância das formas do imperativo e o contexto discursivo de maior ou  menor distanciamento; aqui o imperativo supletivo simplesmente não é  usado - salvo algumas exceções como a cidade de anaczz. Já no nordeste,  essa forma de imperativo não parece tão estranha, apresentando uma  incidência de 50% no Recife e até 70% em Salvador. E pelo que vocês  disseram, nesses lugares leva-se sim em conta o traço de distanciamento.  Acho que o caso do sul do país é mais complicado. Em Santa Catarina,  por exemplo, há cidades como Florianópolis e Lages, que apresentam uma  incidência de 100% do imperativo verdadeiro e 79% do imperativo  supletivo respectivamente.


----------



## J. Bailica

Meu Deus, pobre reka39!


----------



## Alentugano

reka39 said:


> Hello!
> If I am in front of my friend's door bell and I call him, and he replys saying to take the lift and I go up, would he say "tome o elevador e soba até o segundo piso" or "monte no elevador e dirige-te até o segundo piso"?
> Thanks!


Depois de toda essa (útil) dissertação acho que resumiria a isto:

Pode subir!/Sobe! É o/no 2.º piso/andar. / 
ou _Toma/pega o elevador até o 2.ª andar/piso

_Portugal: _Podes subir!/Sobe! É o/no 2.º piso/andar. /_ 
ou _Apanha o elevador até ao 2.º andar/piso.
_


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Alentugano said:


> Depois de toda essa (útil) dissertação acho que resumiria a isto:
> 
> Pode subir!/Sobe! É o/no 2.º piso/andar. /
> ou _Toma/pega o elevador até o 2.ª andar/piso
> 
> _Portugal: _Podes subir!/Sobe! É o/no 2.º piso/andar. /_
> ou _Apanha o elevador até ao 2.º andar/piso.
> _


Ou então, se você estiver no nordeste com a Rainha Elizabeth II no interfone, você pode simplesmente deixar o Axé entrar na sua vida e dizer: Suba!


----------



## Vanda

J. Bailica said:


> Meu Deus, pobre reka39!



amém!


----------



## anaczz

Localizando: moro no Paraná, próximo a Curitiba, mas minha tias e eu somos de São Paulo, capital.


----------

